# Trainer Craig Stevens? Help?



## Tessa T (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi, all.

Okay so this may be a little lengthy, but I really could use your help/opinions on a trainer named Craig Steven who owns a riding academy in Washington State. The academy is called The National School of Academic Equitation. Thanks to everyone that reads the whole thing.  I am considering going to do a committed 1 year work study and I want to know what you guys think/ have heard about him. His methods, and whether or not its worth so much time and dedication. 

First off, is there anyone who has met, worked with or knows anyone that has worked with him?

I was Yard and Groom.com and saw an add for this seemingly amazing one year program of intense horse training and riding. I'll post the link to his website at the bottom. 

So before you can even be considered for this program, you have to attend a complete a 5 to 14 day course they call and "Intensive". Its really busy time where your attending 2 to 3 riding sessions a day and the time you have to breathe is for observing and studying other students. I liked that in the reading material they say that they don't want you to commit to this program until you've worked with Craig himself. I think its important to meet whoever is going to be your main trainer before you commit to something this big. When you have completed this course, if they think your capable of doing well in their program, you turn in a lengthy application and if accepted are in for what seems like a whirlwind year! Riding classes all day, cleaning stalls, building fences in all kinds of weather. Working hard and riding in the rain, sleet and snow and eventually, when your Craig and your other teachers think you're ready you teach your own classes! You start out teaching your peers, but eventually you teach riding to real clients, which is part of how you pay for your training. 

I have not seen a downside yet, because if all this is legit it seems right up my alley. His site says that Craig has 45 years of experience in the art of classical riding. He teaches clinics all over the world an has a massive following in Sweden and New Zealand. He seems to focus a lot on perfecting your seat and being able to tell your horse what you want without force, but with your mind and body. He also is very horse oriented which is what I like to hear. I can't stand trainers who abuse their horses and call it training. He says several places the safety of the horse is first on his list of priorities when training.

Several of the testimonials I read are pretty amazing, with 3 or 4 of them going on to teach their own clinics and train professionally. And one of their students now works at the academy.

One question I have is after you graduate, do you have any standing in the horse world? I don't think its a degree, but so man students have gone on to train with great success, so it must worth something, right?

Well that's about all I can think of to tell, you can read for yourself here. 
The Riding Academy at NSAE

I really appreciate any info you can give me and please don't hesitate to be honest if you have information that might not be the best. I want to know everything I can and make and informed decision about whether or not to move forward with this.

Tanks a bunch!


----------



## Tessa T (Aug 6, 2010)

Anyone? I could really use some help.


----------



## Tessa T (Aug 6, 2010)

Bump......


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I wish I could help you out but it's a little out of my area. I didn't read the whole link but the pictures I saw looked good. I would ask around the area to find former students that are not connected to his site and see what they thought of him, if they had anything bad to say, etc. If you like what he has to say, then give it a shot. Worst case scenario is you don't like what he is teaching and you decide to leave. Best case scenario is all the knowledge that you could gain from a person like that.


----------



## Tessa T (Aug 6, 2010)

Thank you Smrobs.  I have tried to get info on the net about him and his methods, but it seems so little is out there. I don't know if that is because he isn't that great or if its just very professional. He doesn't allow taping in his classes and he has only 3 videos on Youtube. Maybe I'll try and find out some of the names of former graduates and see if they talk about him. Thanks again. Still anyone with info, please feel free to post.


----------



## SweetiePie (Sep 8, 2010)

Tessa, if you really REALLY want to find out more on this guy (and yes, I do know him personally, but let's not go there) you can get on the Chronicle of the Horse forums and do a search there - one of the most impressive train-wreck threads in COTH history revolved around him.

My advice would be to take it (the advertising) with a huge grain of salt - he's not all he's cracked up to be. The reason you cannot find any real info on him and his "accomplishments" is that there isn't any - it's all his own stuff. PM for details if you care to.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

*I rode with him*

i have participated in two clinics with *Craig*...If you want the truth, continue reading!

(Short history of me)

i have ridden since I was 10 yrs old & took lessons when I could. I have started (backed) three horses completely by myself. Learned how to drive as a child & "broke a unridden horse to the cart, also by myself. I have competed as a child in western pleasure & timed events. Switched to "english" for the thrill of jumping, too many falls & a mare that refused to go within 20 feet of another horse caused me to try Dressage. Had a terrible trainer that kept name-dropping all the time & teling me i "wasn't ready" to canter the entire time. i got smart after attending a show or two & watching her ride. 

i have competed at recognized shows, obtaining qualifying scores thru First level on a small, unregistered quarter horse. A horse I trained myself with some help from highly rated clinicians when i could afford it. 

I am not an expert rider, or a professional. After a big change in my finances, I was no longer able to afford the recognized shows & kind of "dropped out". Well, I met a person while attending a clinic with a superior, very well know clinician. After talking with her, i started bringing my challenging horse out to ride at her place. She told me she was hosting a clinic with the man she trained with & invited me to attend. 

So i did. What I did not do was google his name first. i just went. The first time was quite horrible. All we did was walk & he spent much of the time just standing holding my horse's reins & telling me how wonderful his program was & how bad "competative dressage" is. I have light hands, but I do ride with contact, even when I let the horse chew the reins out of my hands on a circle. i was not allowed to even hold both reins. I have riden with at least 10 different dressage clinicians over the years, and one thing they all have in common is that they want to see the horse move at all three gaits & watch you warm up your horse, BEFORE they begin to work with you. Not *Craig*! I was not even allowed to trot, even though I was there two days for two different lessons! 

So why did I go again? Stupidity maybe? I thought well, maybe we were just having a bad day. Maybe he just wants to see if I am committed before he works with me. So I tried again. Much worse! my horse HATES walking anyway, and gets bored & impatient easily. He is not a beginer horse! I started him myself & I know him & his moods very well. 

So what does *Craig* do? Again, walking & talking. The second day, I was yelled at for trying to lunge my own horse before the "lesson". My poor horse was going crazy being stalled for two days then just walking for maybe 15 minutes out of the 45 minute "lesson". So the first day, I am told that I am a terrible rider & my horse is a saint for putting up with me. (Please note that I rode the stew out of him before I loaded up to go to the clinic site) the next lesson the next day, when my horse is irritated & acting half crazy from inactivity, I am told that my horse is DANGEROUS & I must get a more suitable horse right away!

We were not allowed to film any part of any of his lessons, another "first" in my experience. 

I left before my third lesson. I had had quite enough of the whole sorry mess. As i drove back home, i thought never again!

None of his "devoted followers" is a competitor. Only one person was allowed to go faster than a trot. Everyone was made to ride with only one rein much of the time. He was not giving anyone directions as to what to do. The ones that were better riders & not looking too horrible (besides the lack of impulsion & floppy reins) were all experienced riders & taking the initiative on their own. He just continually put down their efforts though. I never heard one "good job" or any other kind of praise. We were all hopelessly beneath his greatness! He actually got on one of the horses, which was a struggle for him, then guess what they did??? Yep, they walked! The horse was strung out & on the forehand and looked much worse than when the owner was riding. 

I have seen the Spanish Riding School perform. I have studied Classical horsemanship & I can state with total certainty, that *Craig* does not teach any kind of Dressage, classical or otherwise. 

If he claimed to be an instructor that was teaching some new method that he invented, I would not have bothered with him. But to claim that he teaches Dressage is an insult to the entire Dressage community and that is why people are so critical of him.

I feel really bad for anyone that thinks they are learning Dressage from *Craig*. Please do research before riding with anyone!!!

If a person can not successfully show their horses under judges, run fast in the other direction! 

There are good judges & bad in every sport, but sooner or later, if you are riding correctly, in Dressage or reining or eventing, or any other sport, a judge will notice and give you a good score. 

just because a horse does a flying change, does not mean that it is correct. I have seen a huge improvement in the western events since some of these newer instructors are incorperating Dressage principals in their teaching. Those reining horses are now on the bit & doing the changes from back to front. I am speaking of the upper level riders here, not the ones at the $5 local shows that still jerk their horses around.

To answer your question, will his program set you up for a future in horse training? Ha, ha, ha! 

If you want to be a working pupil, go watch at a recognized show & see who is winning & who they train with. Study them & their methods. Pick one that you admire & want to ride with and work yourself into a position. I don't care if you go to Dressage shows, Driving shows, Reining or Rodeos. But ask around at those that can prove their methods thru their actions.

Run fast away from anyone that won't allow filming, ask yourself, why do they need to hide what they are teaching? I have ridden for years & have only ONE TIME been told "no video taping". That one person was Craig!

Personally, I would not ride with Craig again if he paid me!


----------



## leni09 (Nov 10, 2010)

hi, i have been to some clinics with craig, with my friend participating.. i think he has some good points such as his veiws on lightness and not pulling with the hand, however i think that someone who continues the classical philosopy better is Phillipe Karl, who also has year apprenprentiship... read up about him, (Twisted Truths of Modern Dressage is by him and i would highly reccommend this book). the problem i have with craig is that he seems to think that you can teach a horse everything from walk.. my friends horse is particularly flexible, and so his crookedness and leaning increases as the gait increases, thus for her horse who she wanted to compete w/o having to walk for a year wasnt really an option, the other horses that had been training with craig for a while were not forward in their moveemtns in trot and canter, and did not work properly across the back.. i find phillipe karl strikes a very good balance, he trained at the french school adn was a member of teh cadre noir and has set up his own classical school called l'ecole de legerete, so he is very classical, however he also competes showjumping and dressage so its practical classical rather than just walking and doing the higher airs. (piaffe/passage etc).. have a look at him Karl and see what u think, from my experience i would recommend Karl above Craig any time.. hope this helps


----------



## leni09 (Nov 10, 2010)

EDITED VERSION-- hi, i have been to some clinics with craig, with my friend participating.. i think he has some good points such as his veiws on lightness and not pulling with the hand, however i think that someone who continues the classical philosopy better is Phillipe Karl, who also has year apprenprentiship... read up about him, (Twisted Truths of Modern Dressage is by him and i would highly reccommend this book). the problem i have with craig is that he seems to think that you can teach a horse everything from walk.. my friends horse is particularly flexible, and so his crookedness and leaning increases as the gait increases, how therefore is he able to build the correct muscles and mentally accept balance at the canter if he is only allowed to walk? as my friend competes having to walk for a year wasnt really an option. the other horses that had been training with craig for a while were not forward in their moveemtns in trot and canter, and did not work properly across the back, and as anitaanne says lacked impulsion.. i find phillipe karl strikes a very good balance between correct training and actually getting to do somehting with your horse (such as trot or canter!), he trained at the french school in saumur and was a member of the cadre noir and has set up his own classical school called l'ecole de legerete, so he is very classical, however he also competes showjumping and dressage so its practical classical rather than just walking and doing the higher airs. (piaffe/passage etc).. have a look at him Karl and see what u think, from my experience i would recommend Karl above Craig any time, Craig is an introduction to lightness but he has adapted his own ideas from Baucher which i dont think even he is clear about what he is trying to say sometimes! generally his clinics are hugely expensive and with little gain. hope this helps


----------



## Tessa T (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow, thank you guys for all your stories an input. I have decided not to do the program in WA. There are too many negative things versus good. I will hopefully be pursuing an apprenticeship at Al Marah Arabians next year! 
Thank you all again.


----------



## spirithorse8 (Jun 30, 2010)

ON another forum there are alot of negative posts regarding him.
I would say that from my research, it would behove you and your horse to ride clear of his clinics


----------



## Losthope236 (Feb 9, 2009)

Just for a different view. I was actually taught to ride english by one of his instructors and her husband. It was a great experience. We worked alot on my seat and feeling how the horse moved and such. If I had stayed taking lessons we would've moved on to dressage, like the others at the barn. If i had the money i'd still be taking frequent lessons. But i learned alot of vaulable things from her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## leni09 (Nov 10, 2010)

wow that sounds like fun, let us know how u get on and what you learn  when's that taking place?


----------



## duhonw (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi, I am new to this forum, but on trying to google an article that Craig Stevens wrote, I picked this up instead. As I have spent time learning with Craig, I feel obliged to respond and I hope someone is listening.

I am (have been) a professional opera singer for most of my life. I started out as a pianist at the age of 6 and worked my way through the Grades 1 to 8 - it took 10 years to do that. It was a gradual process, building on one scale at a time, and eventually with my last teacher I was allowed to play some Beethoven. That is the first point. I have a lot of private students now who come in and want to sing 'better' or would like to sing this aria or that aria because they heard it on the radio. Well, have you got at least 6 years you can devote to me ? Generally, they don't, particularly adults. People want things quick these days. It is no different with the horse except that now you have 2 elements in training who need to find a common language. 
Some of the best master teachers I had, were not the one's out there doing all the showy stuff, they weren't the judges, they often had very humble abodes, but had held onto a thread of a long line of classical teaching over the years. I am now one of those. In my field, judges fall into a particular category. In the lower levels, they are usually failed musicians who want to get into a particular position to judge others. I have seen some terrible mistakes being made, talented singers going unrecognised. Then there are the top Conservatoires, who generally employ opera singers who have made a name on the stage and raise the profile of the college to boot. Again, I have been taught by some of these who offered absolutely zilch !
This sort of thing goes on in every profession. So to get to the point, most riders on Craig's clinics are adults, including myself. They have already competed and want improvement. If there is a fault in what you are doing, the teacher has 2 options, continue with your way and try to improve upon it, in an attempt to appease you. Or, they give you the bad/good news that you need to go back to basics. Most people are not prepared to go back to basics. Most adults already have a formed opinion on their own 'dressage' technique, and for a teacher to challenge this is nigh on impossible. 
However, when you do finally get that dream partnership and can finally prove your methods through a pupil. Well, you will find that the masses quickly change their opinion. 
AnitaAnne, you have some strong opinions. Are you in a position to comment ? It is now 2014, and Craig certainly does have pupils winning national competitions. I saw the most beautiful riding I have ever seen from one of his pupils in 2013 who has come back to Craig year after year. The horse and rider were at one, the aids were subtle and correct, the horse's way of going WAS forward and attentive. 
Did you know that when Phillipe Karl was taking masterclasses in the UK, most of the pupils were not continuing except Craig's ! Why, because P.K recognised good training.

As for 'The Spanish Riding School', take a look at some of the photos posted recently on Facebook. 

In conclusion, from one profession to another profession, there is not much difference in the way of thinking between them. If you came to me and said that you wanted to perfect the soft higher notes in a particular aria, I would be looking at all the fundamentals of your basic technique, because only when you have that right can you possibly get your mind and physiology of the voice in the correct place, which by the way is also a spiritual place. All this is no coincidence, when mind body and soul are aligned, we feel it. Craig talks a lot about resistance, true of the voice, true for the pianist. 

So, before you criticise someone who has taken the time (years) to read and practice from the old masters, make sure you are also in a position to argue well, before hurling your derogatory comments.

If you can't walk the walk, don't talk the talk !


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

duhonw said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum,
> 
> , make sure you are also in a position to argue well, before hurling your derogatory comments.
> 
> If you can't walk the walk, don't talk the talk !


I am not going to argue anything, this forum is for helpful information. I would not want anyone to make the mistake I made.


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

I liked what he had to say about resistances of weight vs resistances of force, how to use a (very subtle, hard to see) vibrational movement of the wrist as a technique for resolving resistance (through the hands), halt by combined effect, all those ideas make sense and have improved on what I do on a horse. I like that he trains riders without stirrups. Never met the man personally as of yet so can't comment to that. I would say, "Nullius in verba" (see for yourself). 

(Nullius in verba - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


----------



## equitate (Dec 14, 2012)

First, look at the pictures of the riding and make you own conclusion. What students are winning? I know of none. Steer away (this is from a friend who worked for him). PK has nothing to do with him, and if Andy had lived any such info would have been taken off the site. Ask who is masters (who he actually rode with) were.


----------

